# Flashers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Freedom of speech.

Regards, Mike

http://autos.aol.com/article/warning-drivers-of-speed-traps-with-flashing-headlights-is-free/?icid=maing-grid7|maing14|dl2|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D439290


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I've often wondered about this. Over the years, other motorists have warned me so I like to return the favor - but not get in trouble. Now I guess it's settled.

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's funny, I do it all the time unless I can tell the person is really hauling ass.....I'll let them get a tix, they probably need the ticket.....I don't speed if I can help it, usually I can, except those pesky small towns and their damned revenue generating speed traps.....hate that sneaky crap.

Other day I get pulled over in a sleepy little town, 1 traffic light, California stop at said light at 12:30 am....not a car in sight....except the po po and he wasn't In sight! Ticket for still traveling <1 mph thru light at 12:30 am on an abandoned street......$375.00. Bunch of asses....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Title of this thread is extremely misleading


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Even though the judge ruled that flashing headlights to warn other drivers of a speed trap is considered "free speech", I would still use a bit of discretion about it. Just because a judge ruled in this manner doesn't prohibit the police from writing you a ticket, and then you have to take time off from work to go down to the courthouse, sit through endless court cases until your case comes up, and then argue your case in front of a small town magistrate judge who may or may not rule in your favor. If he rules against you, you then have to decide if it is worth it to appeal - which equates to more of your time spent trying to defend it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> ....except those pesky small towns and their damned revenue generating speed traps.....hate that sneaky crap.


Yep. If you live in rural Ga, you know about speed traps, LOL


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

One of worst places in South Carolina is Society Hill. My late Father got a ticket there once and I fairly sure he wasn't speeding he was never the type to speed. They say never try and fight a ticket there it will only get worse.

http://www.speedtrap.org/city/10554/Society%20Hill

http://www.speedtrap.org/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I always flash my lights to mostly trucks and certain 4 wheelers, I have ran 3 cattle trucks for almost 30 years and I dont like to see anybody get a ticket , lord knows I have had several. Cops are not our friends IMO. Damn sure not todays cops...............


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Cops pulled me over for flashing lights. I told him it looked like he has his high beams on and they were bright. Worked like a charm lol.


----------

